# Meet "Paris"



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Just want everyone to meet Paris.We got her last weekend from kab.You may have seen her on this site as Chelsea. She's been with us almost a week now and is such a delight.







You can see that she was neglected because everything is new to her.She loves to play with toys and plays alone.We are working with her on potty training and shes doing very well.Mostly all she wants is to be held.Rudy is having a bit of a hard time ajusting to sharing toys and us.Each day he gets better and today they played and chased each other.That's a good sign.I think they will become the best of friends.I cant wait for her coat to grow out some. In the mean time we will be working on our grooming habits.I am so happy that we were able to bring this little one into our home and our lives.Thanks kab!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so happy for you and Paris, pictures please.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Rescuing a dog is more rewarding than getting a puppy . I wish more people would consider adopting an older dog rather than a puppy .Rescue dogs give back twice as much love as they receive . Paris is lucky to have found her forever home .Princess Charlotte loves her rescue brothers - Henry ( shih tzu ) and Teddy ( lhasa apso ) . CONGRATULATIONS . Sarah


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Rescuing a dog is more rewarding than getting a puppy . I wish more people would consider adopting an older dog rather than a puppy .Rescue dogs give back twice as much love as they receive . Paris is lucky to have found her forever home .Princess Charlotte loves her rescue brothers - Henry ( shih tzu ) and Teddy ( lhasa apso ) . CONGRATULATIONS . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































I cannot imagine life without my Daisy Girl. Old Girls Rock













> Just want everyone to meet Paris.We got her last weekend from Fab(kim Bradshaw).You may have seen her on this site as Chelsea. She's been with us almost a week now and is such a delight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are sooo very AWESOM!!!!

We need pics!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! Our Naddie is our first to get from a rescue. Over the years we did get little pups from the SPCA shelters but Naddie is the first adult and one from a rescue organization.
I couldn't ask for a better little girl!Even though she had a few "issues" at first.. we worked on them and She is such a delight!!
I too would love to see others learn the tremendous joy of adopting a rescue. 
I know you will just adore this new addition to your family!!... and she'll adore you tenfold!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Like I have said before, I think you girls are angels , for doing this!!

I think it's great...
Paris is a cutie!!!









Andrea~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that is so great that Paris has joined your home!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Rescuing a dog is more rewarding than getting a puppy . I wish more people would consider adopting an older dog rather than a puppy .Rescue dogs give back twice as much love as they receive . Paris is lucky to have found her forever home .Princess Charlotte loves her rescue brothers - Henry ( shih tzu ) and Teddy ( lhasa apso ) . CONGRATULATIONS . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said!

My Lady is a rescue, abandoned by her first owner when she moved. Poor Lady was tied to a tree with no food and water for 3 days before she was rescued. That was 6 years ago. She says "thank you" to me everyday with her incredible love and devotion.

I, like you, wish that more people would consider rescue before going out and buying that puppy. There are so many wonderful animals out there looking for their forever home through no fault of their own.

I am looking forward to hearing about little Paris and watching her blossom with your love.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Paris is real cutie







and so lucky to have you, it's also great that Rudy is coming around too, what a wonderful heart you have for giving a sweet little girl a forever home


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I must admit - when I saw the subject line...I thought: NOOOOOO not another PARIS on this site!










Congrats on your new baby


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Congrats







I wish you lots & lots of love from you new baby & nose licks too


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Congratulations! We need more photos please!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations! My baby's name is Paris, too.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yay














Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

We had a great time visiting. 

Okay, now one of you step up and adopt Kirby.









It makes me so happy to know that I will get to keep in touch with one of my rescues and all of you will get to know her thru SM. 

Audrey didn't tell you how she came up with the name. She has long skinny legs and sort of a pointy face, but is beautiful. Sounds like Paris to me.









BTW.......I snapped a picture of Rudy while they were at my house adopting Paris/Chelsey.

We don't see enough of him on this site, so here he is!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations!! Glad to hear that Rudy is adjusting, and it sounds like Paris has already melted your heart.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I was real tired last night, sorry I missed her picture







she is very cute.


----------

